# fur buyer in stanton



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

Phil Welty of Wabash Indiana will be at the Central Michigan Sportsmans Club located 4 miles east of Stanton Mich. on the north side on Tuesday at 5:00 PM. He is giving the best prices I have heard of this year. He is buying all types of furs. Deer hides are $6.00 for salted and $5.00 for fresh. Tell your friends and lets try to get some good fur for him to buy. If something unforeseen happens, please call me at home at 989 762 5198 or Cell at 989 824 8681 between 7:00 and 8:00 PM so you will know for sure if he is coming. Thank You. posted for Jim Solack


----------



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

Wow didn't expect to see what I did when I pulled into at the club tonight. Cars all over the place and a packed house most seamed pleased with the price. Top **** $18 one lot of 205 sold for $3075 a $15 average. He plans to return in late Feb. so watch for it Dan


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

I sold to him at his place in Wabash, Indiana... he's a really nice guy. I sold him early **** last year in like February, and was suprised at how well he payed. I only have a dozen or so in the freeze, or I would have been there.


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny eller _
> *. Top **** $18 one lot of 205 sold for $3075 a $15 average. *


Obviously they where put up right? Do you know what any prices where for green skins?

Thanks
Eric


----------

